# Need Help Finding a ICD9 code



## Jamiemrph485 (Apr 22, 2009)

my dr wrote pneumobilia and i can not come up with the dx code can anyone help?


----------



## code3jill (Apr 22, 2009)

there is no specific code for this. look for the underlying cause such as some kind of gastrointestinal complication.


----------



## srinivas r sajja (Apr 22, 2009)

How about 793.3 or 576.8?


----------

